# ever heard of a tommy walker dog?



## nathanj (Jan 15, 2007)

guess out of florida and supposed to be the game dog of game dogs.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I have heard of JOHHNY walker. I have some in one of my dogs.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

Yeah, I've heard of Johnny Wlaker but not Tommy Walker. The JW dogs are very nice!
Are you sure it Tommy??


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Johnny Walker Blue?

J/K


----------



## nathanj (Jan 15, 2007)

*possitive*

tommy walker out of florida. they are black usually around 30 to 45 pounds with huge heads and are crazy. more game then nintendo. nitro kennels has some t. walker blood. just wonderd if any of ya heard of them. he still breeding to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah I know of that T walker stuff, My line of dogs got a little of that blood, Which is mostly a Boyles line, (popular here in Florida) I know some people that run that line exclusivly, These dogs can bite through steel! So I've been told, After what I've seen from this line, I think Im a believer, but for real, they got alot of mouth! The one's Im familiar with are on the small side, but there honest, bulldawgs.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

Judy said:


> Johnny Walker Blue?
> 
> J/K


Only the best


----------



## IRONHIDE (Mar 2, 2011)

Tommy lives about 30 miles away from me havent kept up on his stuff in a while they did have big heads and a crushing bite and solid gameness but lacked ability imo. its funny i came across this my niehbor is getting a t.walker pup next week i may do the same if these dogs power and athletisism has improved in the last 12 or so yrs. They should be damn good dogs...


----------



## Cat Daddy (Feb 25, 2015)

*Tommy Walker Dogs*

I have heard of Tommy Walker Dogs they are a great line from the old days. They are in alot of dogs. Tommy Walker used to have a beautiful yard of quality Dogs my partner and I did some great breedings with Lil "E" which is from Tommy Walker. He was well known back in the day with people like DMX and Dante Culpepper owning some of his Blood. Very game blood top of the line from back around 95' to 05'. Im a old timer but I had quite a lot of his blood and created some real good stuff from it.

Before leaving the game.


----------

